# identifying what blank shirt this is



## 686674 - deactivated (Jun 24, 2016)

hey, i was curious to find out which company uses this tag, i've attached a picture, its a bit blurry but im hoping it's enough to find out what tag it is. 

http://imgur.com/joYdujD


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

there is nothing there


----------



## mostendorf (Feb 9, 2007)

looks like it could be US Blanks


----------



## 686674 - deactivated (Jun 24, 2016)

clubpixel said:


> hey, i was curious to find out which company uses this tag, i've attached a picture, its a bit blurry but im hoping it's enough to find out what tag it is.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


based off the tag


----------

